# Ken Collins



## MakeAPlay (Nov 19, 2017)

Ken Collins is a jerk.  And the fruit of his loins is the reason $C is home watching the tournament.  He loves to criticize other keepers but the truth is he is just a sorry a$$ hater.

Reveal yourself Kennyboy...


----------



## GoWest (Nov 28, 2017)

Talked to him once. Interesting character.


----------

